# little river hunt club



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Feb 27, 2008)

has anyone heard of this club in wilcox co.? any contact info would help!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 28, 2008)

*Little River Hunt Club in Warren County*

I belonged to a little river hunt club in Warren county for about 8 years. It was a great club. A friend of mine brought me into the club and gave me his area to hunt (he experienced a leg injury and couldn't hunt any more.
Most members of the club do not hunt all the time. Most of them either set-up off of logging roads or hunt over food plots. There are some good size deer that I let walk (I wanted them to grow bigger - some were 7 and 8 pointers). I and the 2 guys who joined with me decided to get out of the club when the club presidents brother said I couldn't take my son on an ATV down to a box stand that I built. My son only hunted 2-3 times a year because he was wrestling in high school at the time and he had a bad sprained ankle this day. My son walked the one mile in and one mile out that day. So instead of his ankle healing in about 10 days, it took 5 weeks because he damaged it more that day.
Most of the members are real good about staying out of other members assigned hunting spots. I took quite a few deer off of that property and my nephew took 5 hogs in one day. Some of the roads wash out real bad, so you will need a 4 wheeler to get in and out. You need to plant your own food plots.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 28, 2008)

yes Ive heard of it but don't know who is in charge of it.  I can tell you that it is all planted pines about 5 to 6 years old.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 4, 2008)

It is not all planted pines. There are creeks and hardwoods with acorns. There are also bottoms with plenty of hardwoods and the back side of the property is mostly hardwoods with a creek. The old campground on down is nothing but hardwoods. I think the other fellow is thinking of another club.


----------



## powerstroker (Apr 22, 2008)

Little River Hunting Club in wilcox county. Ronnie Lawson, president
Scott Benford vice president. approx 5800 acres, deer turkey hogs, camping with power, water and sewage. power bill is 20 dollars a month when your camper is hooked to power, 25 members in 2007 trying to add 5 more for 2008-09 dues were 1350 last year. you can contact me, if interested. sbenford@crisp.k12.ga.us


----------

